# Elcheapo (now with field test)



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey all new to this forum, I'm in watertown SD. Originally from WA state, been in SD/Nd for 3 years. Went to school at Si Tanka (huron Uni.) until its unfortuante demise, and then last year i was at Jamestown college. Now i am going to Lake area tech for machine tool tech.

I'm getting into coyote hunting, and look forward to going out and shooting the occasional coyote, in between geese and duck, but have a feeling that this predator hunting may just might find me with my rifle more then with my shotty!

I built a homemade electronic caller, and am planning on going out this weekend to test it out, after i get my new scope zero'd in.

Heres some pictures of the El Cheapo!

And if anyone is within reasonable driving distance of watertown, and wouldn't mind letting a rookie tag along with you i'd appreciate it!!!!

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n30/savagerookie/Picture001.jpg[img]
[img]http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n30/savagerookie/Picture002.jpg


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey nice looking call! Let us know how it works out. I have the same exact mp3 player so I am curious as to how much that whole setup cost you.

P.S. I attended JC also in the late 90s. It was a nice school I liked it there. Ran XC and track for the Jimmies.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

1 4x6 power horn Radioshack 20$
1 project box Radioshack 5$
1 speakerjack Radioshack 4$
1 headphone to headphone jack Radioshack 3$
1 amplifier Radioshack 12$
128mb Iriver Mp3 owned
total: 45$
free calls from www.varmintal.com

I wrestled at both Sitanka and JC at 197.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Well i FINALLY got a chance to take the el cheapo out for a trial run this evening.

I made three stands, on two different public hunting areas north of watertown, managed to call in one yote, but no shot due to pheasant hunters coming out day early to feild test dogs.  oh well guess thats what you get for hunting public.

The first two stands were on a quarter section parcel, in between two tree strips. Wind was 4-6 mph with gusts to 11, not ideal. Better than the 20 mph winds we had earlier this week when we were out ducki hunting.

In the first set I had a view for probably 250-300 yards with about a 200' field of vision, had my back to an evergreen, with my shooting sticks at the ready. did the 16 minute sequence and let it run into a group howl (ecaller appr. 150 yrds out). NOTHING

2nd set i went about 300 yrds north to overlook a freshly cut cornfeild, FOV was somewhere in the neighborhood of 3 counties. Only obstructions were three heavy fence lines running perpendicular to my position, camoed on top of a heavily grassed berm (the mystery shooter from the grassy noll? ) had the el cheapo placed in the the ditch below me appr. 75 yards away. Played the 20 minte sequence and didn't get any takers.

Drove 3 miles up the road and set out the caller 200 yards away in a little hollow, and sat hidden by a large bush. played the 16 min. sequence again and heard some howling to the north, let it run into the group howl, and got a better response, howls seemed to be over the next hill, waited 2 minutes and played the cottontail distress, followed by (what i call) coyote victory cackle, dog howls more but won't come into view. so i sneak over the hill, with the caller behind me (caller was playing 20 min. sequence at this point.) and the dog infront of me, and sight him about 300 yards away.

he came into about 250 yards into the draw below me, at about this time i get my scope on him and follow him between some rocks, bushes high grass, as i am bout to shoot i hear some dog (domestic) barking behind he, so does he, he perks his ears up even more, and before i can get a shot off he high tails it into a tree line, where i lose sight of him.

i cut my losses and turn to retrive the el cheapo and low and behold its being flushed by two spaniels. by the time i get there the owners show up, and we all have a good laugh, good people were just trying to get some feild time with their dogs before the pheasant season opens up and you can't blame the dogs for going apesh#t over the sequence. LOL it was a good ending to a long day, and was glad that i finally got a chance to test out the elcheapo.

Only problem with it is that there is a bit of distortion at high levels but if ran at a lower level it totally diosappears.

just a little up date for everyone and if anyone around eastern SD wants a hunting partner i would sure appreciate a break from public land hunting !!!

paige


----------



## whitelaster (Oct 19, 2006)

goood idea, hope it waz worth it 4 u


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good afternoon. Yep you gotta take the good with the bad it seems. Just keep at it and it'll all come together for you.

I am about 90 miles north of Watertown up in the extreme northeastern corner of Roberts County. We'll have to see if we can get together and try to call in a Coyote some day (well that is if you can stand hunting with an old man).

Larry


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

SD handgunner-

that'd be great just name the time and place, and we'll see when we can work it out, tues and thurs afternoons are good, and weekends are good, but need to be scheduled a couple weeks in advance.

Don't mind hunting with an old feller, as long as you don't mind hunting with a young one.

paige


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

ill probaly be going out here in the next week or 2. i just ordered a 22-250 and i know a few spots that some yotes come and play. roberts county has quite a few coyotes this year and ill hopefully take a few out of there.


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

i go to school at sd state in brookings we'll probably be goin' out in the next week or two as soon as we get bored killing *****.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Sin Man-just PM me when you go out an we'll set it up, nice to know some one here in watertown is on here. Where you getting the 22-250 from? Kahles?

Skiles- I've got some friends down at SDSU i go down an see them once ina while, have to get together and shoot old wile E.

paige


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

yep i got it from kahles and it should be in on tuesday and ill get it sited in this week when ever the weather allows me to. im going to do some scouting for some good walk in areas around watertown so i dont have to drive 40 miles to where i know some are.


----------

